# Murd's Top End Yak Adventure - Part 1



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

*Brief Summary:*
I plan my trips to the Gulf (NT/Qld) after considering tidal movements, moon phases, wet-season records from the BOM and road works. As my transport from home is a 2WD 1986 Suzuki Swift Gti, I need to be sure the river crossings aren't too high and the unsealed roads somewhat driveable. These trips are not just about kayaking, but getting a little hatchback through some of the worst dirt roads imaginable. Having to negotiate hundreds of kilometres of some of the worst surfaces imaginable (water crossings, bulldust stretches, sand and stones) is almost as much fun as paddling the rivers themselves. Strangely, as well as never seeing another kayaker on my eight northern jaunts, I have not encountered another Suzuki Swift. For a 22yo car the vehicle is very reliable. In the trip just completed she amassed a little under 8,000ks without incident, save for a broken cable-tie on the front bumper and the thermo fan which fell apart on the last day's 18 hour drive to Sydney from Blackall, Qld.

*Part 1 - The Early Days, August 08:*
My initial plan was to fish the Staaten River/Wyaaba Creek region which is located off the unsealed Chillagoe Road north of Normanton/Karumba. Normally I have a week of great barra fishing and camping there but on this occasion I found the gate to the property locked with a new sign saying, 'No Camping, No Fishing, No Hunting'. I tried another way in but was met with a large, 'Trespassers Prosecuted!' Apparently, the property has been bought out by 'Stanbroke Pastoral Company' and they don't seem to like visitors. Wyaaba Creek (non-tidal) is home to a massive saltie by the way and I always seem to run into him when I paddle it.

Every plan has a backup however and I camped/fished on several billabongs located on this side of the gates. These billabongs hold saratoga, sooty grunter, barra and humungous catfish. They are also filled with some giant cherubin prawns, which I dined on readily during my stay there. Now for some piccies from my first few days:





































*Conclusion:*
Fishing was fairly good at the billabong but mainly in the mornings and afternoon. The heat was bad though, sitting around 38C by 3pm every day. Throw in a few thousand flies and the 'quiet hours' became very frustrating and draining on your body. Lastly, and don't think I'm crazy or smoke the funny stuff, but this area I believe is a hot-spot for sighting UFO's. I've seen several there and on 29/8/8 around 2210hrs I watched my most recent through a pair of Steiner 10 x 50 binoculars. And no, it wasn't a satellite, plane, helicopter, weather balloon, marsh gas or a reflection of a distant fire. This thing pulsated every 7 seconds, moved both slowly and rapidly around the sky in various directions, showed incredible speed in one instance and was completely silent. (No anal probe jokes please!)

Part 2 of this trip will soon follow. Stay tuned as the adventure continues.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

ahhh...cherubin....got a taste for these in WA...cooked whole on hot ashes....lovely and very juicy.....

looking forward to part 2


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Great start Murd.

Now this is hardcore stuff. Sounds like a great adventure, I've been waiting for for this report since you posted the teaser on Monday. I'm hooked already and can't wait for part 2.

Cheers,

Jason.


----------



## dolphinheads (Jun 19, 2008)

I can see that you trip reports are going to sow a seed in my little brain and I will be forced to act and leave civilisation for a while. Cant wait for more piccies and stories.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

That's a "smaller" 'toga :shock: ? Can't wait for part 2.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep, the top end is a magical place alright  I enjoyed two years in Wyndham WA from 96-98 and learnt to respect the big salties that are ever present in the rivers around Wyndham 8) 
Look forward to the rest of your top end reports Murd


----------



## bongorust (Jan 31, 2008)

Just when I thought you were as hard core as you can get, you tell us your transport is a Suzi Swift!!! What the? You might wanna go for a sponsorship from them, surely they'd give you an upgrade in exchange for your stories involving one of their vehicles.

Great stuff mate, keep it comin


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Keep 'em coming murd. These are the sort of trip reports I dream of and aspire to if I didn't have a chain around my ankles.
Cheers


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Sitting at my desk in the CBD it warms the heart to know that some people are still out there doing great things and enjoying mother nature! great report and cant wait for part II


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Seasquirt said:


> These are the sort of trip reports I dream of and aspire to if I didn't have a chain around my ankles.
> Cheers


I have a chain around mine but with many keys to undo it (so far!)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks magic murd, I need to find a few spots like that I reckon, especially as the kids start to get older.
I know one spot up near the Palmer River but I reckon it might be too far inland.
Toga are my main aim for the next 12 months I reckon, I'd love to catch one.
Bring on part II !


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Just not enoguh - hunger for more is insatiable. Looking forward to reports 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12......maybe I should just quit now and head up there before they fire me for having a few weeks of sickies for the trip :?


----------

